# 5 years on PR? Apply for citizenship now



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

The updated info on home affairs website now shows that you can apply for Citizenship after 5 years on PR. This contrasts the 10 year period that was on the website for the past couple of years. I guess DHA was tired of the court cases that ruled against the 10 year waiting period. But better to read the guidelines on the DHA website first - the procedure is unambiguous as it was before.

I visited DHA in Joburg-Harrison street last year after the court ruling and indeed i was told 5 years is the correct waiting period.

That's it!!!! Go ahead and apply


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi HB 

Many thanks for this. On the DHA website among the other requirements they need, *"Proof of continuous residence 1 year prior to application"* 
Does it mean one should not have left SA in that particular year, even for visiting or on official company duty which was not more than a month. I think I meet all the requirements but am vexed by the particular clause of continuous residence. 

Will be grateful for a response before I visit home affairs


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

mhopis said:


> Hi HB
> 
> Many thanks for this. On the DHA website among the other requirements they need, *"Proof of continuous residence 1 year prior to application"*
> Does it mean one should not have left SA in that particular year, even for visiting or on official company duty which was not more than a month. I think I meet all the requirements but am vexed by the particular clause of continuous residence.
> ...



Hi mhopis

As long as that visit did not exceed 90 days, you're okay.


Please go ahead and apply


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

I learnt one will need to earn at least one of the official south African languages, does English count?

Thanks,


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Fortune07 said:


> I learnt one will need to earn at least one of the official south African languages, does English count?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes Fortune, English is one of the 11 official languages of South Africa. To prove your proficiency in English you may write and pass the IELTS test. British council gives this test. You're tested in Writing, Reading, Listening and Speaking. However, i do not know the score that home affairs needs - you may find this out from any DHA office.

Another thing, for people who studied in English all their lives, i am not sure if the IELTS test is necessary. 

For any info you get on the Proof of English proficiency test, please let us know


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

HB in Jozi said:


> The updated info on home affairs website now shows that you can apply for Citizenship after 5 years on PR. This contrasts the 10 year period that was on the website for the past couple of years. I guess DHA was tired of the court cases that ruled against the 10 year waiting period. But better to read the guidelines on the DHA website first - the procedure is unambiguous as it was before.
> 
> I visited DHA in Joburg-Harrison street last year after the court ruling and indeed i was told 5 years is the correct waiting period.
> 
> That's it!!!! Go ahead and apply


Hi HB

Am busy preparing my Citizenship application based on 5 years post PR, j have 3 mths to go. My PR was verified for ID purposes at PRP stage but I gather it has to undergo another 1 year verification for Citizenship purposes before an application for Citizenship can be accepted by DHA front office. Any suggestions and hints to cut out the seemingly unnecessary 1 year waiting period? Can I do the PR verification before my PR is at least 5 years old? 

Many thanks


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi HB
> 
> Am busy preparing my Citizenship application based on 5 years post PR, j have 3 mths to go. My PR was verified for ID purposes at PRP stage but I gather it has to undergo another 1 year verification for Citizenship purposes before an application for Citizenship can be accepted by DHA front office. Any suggestions and hints to cut out the seemingly unnecessary 1 year waiting period? Can I do the PR verification before my PR is at least 5 years old?
> 
> Many thanks



Hi KGM

Unfortunately you have to wait until the date (or after that date) that appears on your PR certificate. That's what the official at DHA Harrison str in Joburg told me. I had thought about what you're raising now...last year.


----------



## david_meer (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi, my wife is about to reach the 5 year mark on her PRP. We would like to apply for her for Citizenship ASAP but as we are living abroad most of the time (I am employed abroad) we are not sure if this is possible. 

I understand that you have to be in SA for a period of time before applying without leaving, but I am wondering if there is some clause allowing for us to apply because my wife is living with her SA husband who is employed abroad?

If anyone knows anything about a situation like this I would greatly appreciate any info.

Thanks
David


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

david_meer said:


> Hi, my wife is about to reach the 5 year mark on her PRP. We would like to apply for her for Citizenship ASAP but as we are living abroad most of the time (I am employed abroad) we are not sure if this is possible.
> 
> I understand that you have to be in SA for a period of time before applying without leaving, but I am wondering if there is some clause allowing for us to apply because my wife is living with her SA husband who is employed abroad?
> 
> ...


Hi David. First check if your wife has not been outside SA for more than 3 years, uninterrupted by coming back to SA. If that is the case, her PRP lapses as part of the conditions. If she is compliant with above condition, then test if she complied with the spousal reporting requirements at 2 year mark, a compliance letter will be required as proof. If all is still clear, then arrange that she comes back to SA and apply for verification of her PRP (even if it was verified at ID issuance stage). This process takes anywhere in excess of 24 mths. Same time apply for special permission to be away in the 1 year preceding your actual PRP application submission. Outcome is unfortunately merit based and at the discretion of the Director General. Hope this helps


----------



## david_meer (Oct 21, 2019)

KGM said:


> Hi David. First check if your wife has not been outside SA for more than 3 years, uninterrupted by coming back to SA. If that is the case, her PRP lapses as part of the conditions. If she is compliant with above condition, then test if she complied with the spousal reporting requirements at 2 year mark, a compliance letter will be required as proof. If all is still clear, then arrange that she comes back to SA and apply for verification of her PRP (even if it was verified at ID issuance stage). This process takes anywhere in excess of 24 mths. Same time apply for special permission to be away in the 1 year preceding your actual PRP application submission. Outcome is unfortunately merit based and at the discretion of the Director General. Hope this helps


Hi KGM and thanks for the reply, I really do appreciate it. I hope you dont mind some follow up questions:



KGM said:


> First check if your wife has not been outside SA for more than 3 years, uninterrupted by coming back to SA.


1. Yes, she has never been outside SA for more than 3 years, uninterrupted since issuing of PRP.



KGM said:


> test if she complied with the spousal reporting requirements at 2 year mark, a compliance letter will be required as proof.


2. How do we go about getting the letter you mention here? - We are married with kids so no problem proving this.



KGM said:


> comes back to SA and apply for verification of her PRP (even if it was verified at ID issuance stage).


3. So after the 5 year mark we will then need to return to SA to get another verification of PRP? Do we do this at VFS again? Looking at the requirements I guess the "3 years uninterrupted" and "spousal requirements at 2 years" above are what is needed as proof here?



KGM said:


> Same time apply for special permission to be away in the 1 year preceding your actual PRP application submission.


4. 
a) Do you mean Citizenship Application Submission here - not PRP application submission? 
b) Where do we apply for this? At Home Affairs Offices?


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

david_meer said:


> Hi KGM and thanks for the reply, I really do appreciate it. I hope you dont mind some follow up questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, she has never been outside SA for more than 3 years, uninterrupted since issuing of PRP.
> ...


Hi David, I dont mind a all

1. Great
2. There is a compliance email address to use. You send PRP, ID, marriage cert and some DHA form signed by a commissioner of oaths to attest that your marriage is still in good order, no minor arguments in the house! Lookup this forum for the compliance email address. Turn-around is quick but you have some explaining to do as to why this was not done at 2 years post PR date, not a train smash though
3. Yes verification of PR for naturalization purposes is done at Home Affairs Citizenship counter. Not sure if one offered by VFS serves the same purpose. For this process you need to submit copies of ID, PRP, Passport & any random PRP compliance checks. As aforesaid, prepare to wait northwards of 24 mths for outcome
4. Actual submission of Citizenship application can only take place after step 3 above. No verification letter, no Citizenship application unfortunately. Only after verification is issued are you issued with a long list of requirements and asked to book a submission appointment. NB: As you do step 3, ask for special permission for your wife to be out of the country for an extended period to avoid rejection on the basis "Applicant was outside the republic in the period 1 year preceding naturalisation application"


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi David, I dont mind a all
> 
> 1. Great
> 2. There is a compliance email address to use. You send PRP, ID, marriage cert and some DHA form signed by a commissioner of oaths to attest that your marriage is still in good order, no minor arguments in the house! Lookup this forum for the compliance email address. Turn-around is quick but you have some explaining to do as to why this was not done at 2 years post PR date, not a train smash though
> ...



Hi KGM

I happen to have left South Africa for 7 months in 2017 but i was having training in Dubai. This has bothered me a bit, thinking that it might be an issue and i have arranged a letter from the Companies (in SA and Dubai). When i visited DHA in 2017 to ask for the 'special permission' you've mentioned here, the official told me that i should just submit a waiver letter to the minister. In two-months time i will be proceeding with the naturalisation application.

If they now allow people to apply for special permission, THAT'S GREAT !!!


Another thing, the official at DHA said i should collect my 'Proof of PR' after 4 months. I have read from a lot of people on this forum saying it takes 12-24 months. I think it takes much less than that.

Thanks


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi KGM
> 
> I happen to have left South Africa for 7 months in 2017 but i was having training in Dubai. This has bothered me a bit, thinking that it might be an issue and i have arranged a letter from the Companies (in SA and Dubai). When i visited DHA in 2017 to ask for the 'special permission' you've mentioned here, the official told me that i should just submit a waiver letter to the minister. In two-months time i will be proceeding with the naturalisation application.
> 
> ...


Hi HB

Being outside SA for anything less than 3 years is not an issue at all for as long at the long absence is not immediately followed by a naturalisation application. Worst case you can be outside for 2 yrs, 11 mths and some days, come back and wait for 12 mths before submitting your naturalisation application. But with a waiver or special permission as the DHA Manager calls it, you do away with the additional 12 mths waiting. 

Refreshing news to hear proof of PR is now taking less than 4 mths to process. Please keep us posted how yours goes. Lady at DHA told me PRP and naturalisation applications for skilled individuals who add value to the economy are being prioritized compared to other categories.

Regards


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi HB
> 
> Being outside SA for anything less than 3 years is not an issue at all for as long at the long absence is not immediately followed by a naturalisation application. Worst case you can be outside for 2 yrs, 11 mths and some days, come back and wait for 12 mths before submitting your naturalisation application. But with a waiver or special permission as the DHA Manager calls it, you do away with the additional 12 mths waiting.
> 
> ...



Hi KGM,

Thanks for the reply. This is good news...rests my worries.

Mine was Exceptional skills (maybe called Critical skills now), But i will keep you posted on the outcome of 'Proof of PR'


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

/


HB in Jozi said:


> Hi KGM
> 
> I happen to have left South Africa for 7 months in 2017 but i was having training in Dubai. This has bothered me a bit, thinking that it might be an issue and i have arranged a letter from the Companies (in SA and Dubai). When i visited DHA in 2017 to ask for the 'special permission' you've mentioned here, the official told me that i should just submit a waiver letter to the minister. In two-months time i will be proceeding with the naturalisation application.
> 
> ...


Hi HB in Jozi,

Kindly confirm where you applied for your 'proof of PR'...was it at the Home Affairs counter (which specific office) or you did you apply for this at VFS?


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

joe117 said:


> /
> 
> Hi HB in Jozi,
> 
> Kindly confirm where you applied for your 'proof of PR'...was it at the Home Affairs counter (which specific office) or you did you apply for this at VFS?


Is proof of PR needed by everyone? I understand the PR issued after 2014 or so were already verified and hence the two PR certificates.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Portak said:


> Is proof of PR needed by everyone? I understand the PR issued after 2014 or so were already verified and hence the two PR certificates.


Mine was issued in September 2014...I only got one PR certificate and not two.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

joe117 said:


> /
> 
> Hi HB in Jozi,
> 
> Kindly confirm where you applied for your 'proof of PR'...was it at the Home Affairs counter (which specific office) or you did you apply for this at VFS?




Hi Joe
I applied at Home Affairs (DHA) office and for R0.00. They will give you a form where your finger prints are taken and then they will ask for Copy of PR certificate and copy of green ID book and perhaps also tell you for how long you will be waiting. That's all.



I know someone who had to apply for 'Proof of PR' from VFS but he did that because he had lost his PR certificate. Hence, he had to get a letter from the DHA but lucky enough after talking to some influential people at DHA head office, they released the letter with the Proof of PR at the same time. AND... He had to pay R1350 at VFS [Also collected outcome from VFS]. But the waiting had taken him more than 2 years until i advised him to do a few things that i thought would help. Lucky enough 2 weeks later he had letter and 'Proof of PR'


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Portak said:


> Is proof of PR needed by everyone? I understand the PR issued after 2014 or so were already verified and hence the two PR certificates.



Hi Portak

From my understanding, that 'Proof of PR' has a short time period within which it is accepted....just like police clearance certificates....and other certificates you submitted ...with the exception of your academic certificates. In short, it expires.

Secondly, that one you got actually served its purpose .... for application of green ID book. 

What i know and i have read on the DHA website is that they advise you to apply for Police clearance certificates as soon as your 'Proof of PR' is out. That should mean that after sometime the 'Proof of PR' is deemed to be too old. 

Actually on the website you're advised to apply for Police clearance certificates after you've put in the application for 'Proof of PR' but i think that's a mistake since people are not aware how long it will take before they get the 'Proof of PR' and bear in mind that police clearance certificates expire after 6 months.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi Joe
> I applied at Home Affairs (DHA) office and for R0.00. They will give you a form where your finger prints are taken and then they will ask for Copy of PR certificate and copy of green ID book and perhaps also tell you for how long you will be waiting. That's all.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks HB in Jozi

Which specific Home Affairs branch did you do your application for Proof of PR?


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

joe117 said:


> Thanks HB in Jozi
> 
> Which specific Home Affairs branch did you do your application for Proof of PR?




Hi Joe

I applied for 'Proof of PR' from the DHA office at Harrison street in the Johannesburg CBD. Anywhere that's where all my applications have always been made. I am saying this because i always remember officials asking me where i made my previous applications from...everytime i visited that DHA office. Maybe it counts somehow...Not so sure though


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Status update: Yesterday I managed to lodge my PRP verification application 

Requirements: PR, ID, valid Passport and confirmation letter from employer(s) that you have remained employed in category on PR condition for 5 years post PR date. No form whatsoever completed, just submitted the 3 copies and 1 original.

Time line: Was advised to start checking outcome after 6 mths

Track and Trace: None of that for PR verification. You just pray that you papers will not be lost or misplaced

Can I do this process via the more controlled VFS process: a big and rude NO!


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

KGM said:


> Status update: Yesterday I managed to lodge my PRP verification application
> 
> Requirements: PR, ID, valid Passport and confirmation letter from employer(s) that you have remained employed in category on PR condition for 5 years post PR date. No form whatsoever completed, just submitted the 3 copies and 1 original.
> 
> ...




Thanks KGM for this update

The message i have gathered from these requirements is that there are general requirements for 'Proof of PR' such as ID copy, PR certificate copy AND THEN...other requirements depending on the category/section through which your PR was obtained.

I am surprised though that your finger prints were not taken. But that's DHA anyway. They tend to do different things at different offices.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I still advise that people apply for proof of PRP via VFS because directly via DHA takes incredibly long. Unless things have changed. Earlier this year (around Feb/March) I head the DHA person saying the proof of PRPs they are getting back now are from 3 years ago. Once again unless things have changed very lately then you are in for a very long wait if you do it directly at DHA.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

HB in Jozi said:


> Thanks KGM for this update
> 
> The message i have gathered from these requirements is that there are general requirements for 'Proof of PR' such as ID copy, PR certificate copy AND THEN...other requirements depending on the category/section through which your PR was obtained.
> 
> I am surprised though that your finger prints were not taken. But that's DHA anyway. They tend to do different things at different offices.


Hi HB

No finger prints taken in my case. The way the whole submission process was handled inspires no confidence at all. I have no evidence whatsoever that I lodged an application and DHA has no obligation to fast track anything since there is no record of anything on their systems. PR verification is a very informal by-the-way process handled as and when they feel like. To minimise risk, I'm tempted to submit a parallel application at another office


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

jollem said:


> I still advise that people apply for proof of PRP via VFS because directly via DHA takes incredibly long. Unless things have changed. Earlier this year (around Feb/March) I head the DHA person saying the proof of PRPs they are getting back now are from 3 years ago. Once again unless things have changed very lately then you are in for a very long wait if you do it directly at DHA.



Hi Jollem

Does the Citizenship counter take PR Verification letter obtained via VFS? Last Frid I was given an emphatic "NO, you do the whole process from start to end though us, check after 6 mths, NEXT!"


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

KGM said:


> Hi HB
> 
> No finger prints taken in my case. The way the whole submission process was handled inspires no confidence at all. I have no evidence whatsoever that I lodged an application and DHA has no obligation to fast track anything since there is no record of anything on their systems. PR verification is a very informal by-the-way process handled as and when they feel like. To minimise risk, I'm tempted to submit a parallel application at another office




Hi KGM

Now that you mention it....I am tempted to put in another application too at another DHA office. 

But let's raise this issue [of lack of traceability] with DHA, starting with their call centre line [0800601190] if your application doesn't come out in the time frame you were given.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

KGM said:


> Hi Jollem
> 
> Does the Citizenship counter take PR Verification letter obtained via VFS? Last Frid I was given an emphatic "NO, you do the whole process from start to end though us, check after 6 mths, NEXT!"


Well well...this is extremely confusing...I went to the West Rand office recently and I was told to go and submit my PR verification application via VFS.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

it makes sense for a proof of PRP to expire since one can loose their PR status eg through conviction of a seriuos crime, or absence frm the republic for a long time etc


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

KGM said:


> Status update: Yesterday I managed to lodge my PRP verification application
> 
> Requirements: PR, ID, valid Passport and confirmation letter from employer(s) that you have remained employed in category on PR condition for 5 years post PR date. No form whatsoever completed, just submitted the 3 copies and 1 original.
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity. When do a PRP get a condition that you remain employed in a certain category for 5 years. Does it get written on the PRP certificate or it's something you get whipped with when applying for verification?


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

jollem said:


> it makes sense for a proof of PRP to expire since one can loose their PR status eg through conviction of a seriuos crime, or absence frm the republic for a long time etc


Let's say i receive my PRP next month and it comes with a verification - if after 5 years i want to apply for citizenship (assuming i fulfill the conditions) would i be asked to produce a new PRP verification and wait 1+ year to get that verified before going forward with the application

If so that's a looong wait for someone from a simple TRV > PRP > citizenship


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

Chimichuri said:


> Let's say i receive my PRP next month and it comes with a verification - if after 5 years i want to apply for citizenship (assuming i fulfill the conditions) would i be asked to produce a new PRP verification and wait 1+ year to get that verified before going forward with the application
> 
> If so that's a looong wait for someone from a simple TRV > PRP > citizenship


I would also like to know.
And one would wonder why it would take them ageeees to verify when they verify the PRP which happened to be issued by the same same department.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

legen said:


> I would also like to know.
> And one would wonder why it would take them ageeees to verify when they verify the PRP which happened to be issued by the same same department.




I think the answer is yes... you still have to obtain another Proof of PR. 


But for people who got their PRP after Sept 2014 and it came with proof of PR, i think the best you can do is .... visit the DHA office and give us update on whether you need another one or not.

But i would understand if your five-year period on PRP is not up, and therefore you can not go there to enquire.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

joe117 said:


> Well well...this is extremely confusing...I went to the West Rand office recently and I was told to go and submit my PR verification application via VFS.



Hi Joe,

Something about DHA offices...Some of them deal almost exclusively with issues of citizens (born in SA). And it is possible to ask them about proof of PR and their quick reply is VFS since it deals with issues of foreigners.

Another thing, it is possible to get different answers from the same DHA office. Therefore it depends on who you've talked to. I am not sure if this happened to you...but sometimes you go to the DHA office and you happen to know more than the DHA official. DHA info is not known by all ... and in equal measure!!!! Personally, having known this 6 years ago, it helped me to get what i wanted from these officials a bit quicker.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

legen said:


> I would also like to know.
> And one would wonder why it would take them ageeees to verify when they verify the PRP which happened to be issued by the same same department.


Thats exactly the long winded process. You get PR verified for ID book purposes - at least this part has been streamlined, this verification now comes same time as PR. Previous applicants used to get a brand new PR at one counter and then rush to the next counter to apply for verification of the just issued PR and wait for at least a year before they could get outcome and apply for an ID. After at least 5 years on PR, you go back to DHA and apply for PR verification for Naturalization purposes. The process followed is very informal with exact timelines unknown but estimated to be between 6 to 36 mths. Sadly the process is not transparent nor trackable. 

One school of thought says while foreigners took the DHA to the Public Protector and won ref the defective application for Citizenship only after being 10 yrs on PR, the DHA has resolved to frustrate applicants by introducing a very long and dubious "PR verification process" to still technically force a 10 yr waiting period. Just think why DHA does not take a full Citizenship application and then make verification one of the in-built processes?


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Something about DHA offices...Some of them deal almost exclusively with issues of citizens (born in SA). And it is possible to ask them about proof of PR and their quick reply is VFS since it deals with issues of foreigners.
> 
> Another thing, it is possible to get different answers from the same DHA office. Therefore it depends on who you've talked to. I am not sure if this happened to you...but sometimes you go to the DHA office and you happen to know more than the DHA official. DHA info is not known by all ... and in equal measure!!!! Personally, having known this 6 years ago, it helped me to get what i wanted from these officials a bit quicker.


HB, your assessment of DHA officials is so spot on. My wife went for PR verification and was first given a long story about unavailability of required forms (to prove her marriage to the main PR holder is still intact and proof of compliance after 2 years from PR date). Being the probing person that she is, she started asking hard questions thanks to this forum before being allowed to submit her application. The condition being contested was "This PR shall lapse if within 2 years of issue date, the good faith spousal relationship ceases to exist except in case of death" She successfully argued that in no way does this condition translate to submission of a compliance letter issued at the 2 year mark to state that the marriage is still healthy.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

While at Home Affairs for other business in Dec, I was told proof of PR letter obtained via VFS is admissable for Citizenship/Naturalisation purposes. VFS letter is at least trackable but takes equally as long as direct DHA applications, sometimes as long as 4 years. Bill for VFS route is around R1450


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

KGM said:


> While at Home Affairs for other business in Dec, I was told proof of PR letter obtained via VFS is admissable for Citizenship/Naturalisation purposes. VFS letter is at least trackable but takes equally as long as direct DHA applications, sometimes as long as 4 years. Bill for VFS route is around R1450


Great, I wonder want dates will show on the PR Letter. Otherwise, I would apply for it when I'm half way to the 5 years PR mark.


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

On 9 January 2020, I visited DHA Harrison Street,Jhb at 6th floor for the purposes of 'Proof of PR'. They requested a copy of ID and copy of PRP. They gave me a form in which my finger prints were captured. I submitted the form together with the copies. I was informed that in the interim I can obtain a letter of acceptance of dual citizenship from country of origin. However, I was told not to obtain police clearance from country of origin since it might expire before 'Proof of PR' is issued. 

I was told to check for the 'Proof of PR' after 4 months. No receipt or whatsoever was given to me as proof that I had made the application for the 'Proof of PR'. I paid R0.00 to make the application.

Fingers crossed. Will start checking from mid-May 2020 going forward.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi All

Does anyone have info on whether there was a naturalisation ceremony in 2019? Or do you know anyone that was naturalised in 2019? Did they abandon the ceremony?

Thanks


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

mhopis said:


> On 9 January 2020, I visited DHA Harrison Street,Jhb at 6th floor for the purposes of 'Proof of PR'. They requested a copy of ID and copy of PRP. They gave me a form in which my finger prints were captured. I submitted the form together with the copies. I was informed that in the interim I can obtain a letter of acceptance of dual citizenship from country of origin. However, I was told not to obtain police clearance from country of origin since it might expire before 'Proof of PR' is issued.
> 
> I was told to check for the 'Proof of PR' after 4 months. No receipt or whatsoever was given to me as proof that I had made the application for the 'Proof of PR'. I paid R0.00 to make the application.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Will start checking from mid-May 2020 going forward.


This also happened to me in December 2019


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

mhopis said:


> On 9 January 2020, I visited DHA Harrison Street,Jhb at 6th floor for the purposes of 'Proof of PR'. They requested a copy of ID and copy of PRP. They gave me a form in which my finger prints were captured. I submitted the form together with the copies. I was informed that in the interim I can obtain a letter of acceptance of dual citizenship from country of origin. However, I was told not to obtain police clearance from country of origin since it might expire before 'Proof of PR' is issued.
> 
> I was told to check for the 'Proof of PR' after 4 months. No receipt or whatsoever was given to me as proof that I had made the application for the 'Proof of PR'. I paid R0.00 to make the application.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Will start checking from mid-May 2020 going forward.




Hi All

Unfortunately, 4 months and 2 weeks later and my 'Verification of PR' is not yet out. And yes i was told to check after 4 months. The official at Harrison street office stressed this time that they only told me to start checking after 4 months and not that i will receive it after 4 months. 

The waiting continues!!!


----------



## david_meer (Oct 21, 2019)

Did you ever get this?


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

david_meer said:


> Did you ever get this?



Hi david, 

I am planning on visiting the DHA office some time this month of August. I am not sure though if people are allowed into the building due to Corona situation. Will keep you posted


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

HB in Jozi said:


> Hi david,
> 
> I am planning on visiting the DHA office some time this month of August. I am not sure though if people are allowed into the building due to Corona situation. Will keep you posted


Hey Just wanted to check - does citizenship requires *5 years IN SA*after PR or 5 years in general after PR

I know the last 12 months should be in SA - but do you need to spend 5 years total after PR inside SA or doesn't matter


----------



## yozzer (Aug 3, 2020)

Firstly, what are the real benefits of having Citizenship and very interesting reading about being able to get Citizenship after 5 years with PR and I was totally unaware of this as I have been resident in SA and with PR for 37 years! Would I need to wait for the normal period to obtain Citizenship or have I waited long enough already?


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

david_meer said:


> Did you ever get this?



Hi David,

I went to DHA office yesterday and status hasn't changed. Application still in Pretoria (head office)


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

yozzer said:


> Firstly, what are the real benefits of having Citizenship and very interesting reading about being able to get Citizenship after 5 years with PR and I was totally unaware of this as I have been resident in SA and with PR for 37 years! Would I need to wait for the normal period to obtain Citizenship or have I waited long enough already?



Depends where are you from and your ambitions

1) there are many jobs open only for SA citizens, so here's one advantage

2) You may come from country with a first class passport (EU/US/UK/AUS/NZ/CA) but for someone who comes from a country with a bottom 10 passports in the world (e.g Congo or Pakistan) - having some trouble flying to certain destinations can cripple you. Being able to go on vacation to South East Asia for example without a visa is definitely handy!

3)You don't have to keep a close eye on a PR paper (that you have to carry when you fly out) and if you lose it, you'll allocate 2+ years of your life waiting for a replacement, that is if things go smoothly.

4)You will be able to pass it on to your children

5)The children will get more perks/benefit from bursaries at Universities and such

so like I said, for you it may not be needed, but for many, it can change their life


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Chimichuri said:


> Hey Just wanted to check - does citizenship requires *5 years IN SA*after PR or 5 years in general after PR
> 
> I know the last 12 months should be in SA - but do you need to spend 5 years total after PR inside SA or doesn't matter




That's the question that is troubling me. 

To anyone out there with info that only the last 12 months of physical presence in SA matter, kindly send me the source of that info.

Or if you heard of anyone where only the last 12 months were considered during their application for citizenship. 

I happen to have left SA for 7 months in the 3rd year after obtaining PR, and at the same time i heard from the testimony of Gigaba that one of the Guptas had their application for citizenship declined because he had spent more than 90 days (out of SA) in one of the 5 years after obtaining PR.


----------



## kabzadesmall (Aug 9, 2020)

nice development


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

yozzer said:


> Firstly, what are the real benefits of having Citizenship and very interesting reading about being able to get Citizenship after 5 years with PR and I was totally unaware of this as I have been resident in SA and with PR for 37 years! Would I need to wait for the normal period to obtain Citizenship or have I waited long enough already?


Only the last 5 will count in terms of whether you were in SA or not [that is.. you did not exceed the 90 day period of absence in any of those 5 years - still checking on this requirement though if they are a bit flexible now]


----------



## kabzadesmall (Aug 9, 2020)

love this


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

People have shown that 'Proof of PR' through VFS takes considerably shorter waiting period. It could be a good way to go.

For me personally, i have all the time in the world because i broke one rule of being absent from SA for more than 90 days in a calendar year. That means i still have 2 more years to complete the 5 years of 'no rules broken'.

I am waiting this one out because it is a requirement that the minister tables the names of all those that received citizenship without meeting all requirements before parliament. I don't want to put him in that position. 

Hopefully everyone takes heed.


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Update on 'Proof of PR'

I visited DHA office - Harrison str, Jhb ... this week.

My proof of PR is not yet out - after 2 & 1/2 years. 

However, i saw two ladies at DHA trying to sort what appeared like over 1000 of the ''Proof of PR". 

Anyone who applied for 'Proof of PR', you can check at your office of application - and give us update.

Regards
HB


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Citizenship (naturalization) applications are now accepted ... beginning start of March 2022 as per Government gazette 45961 dated 25 Feb 2022.

For those who already have their 'Proof of PR' out, you can go ahead and apply for citizenship.


----------



## NastiaKZN (10 mo ago)

HB in Jozi said:


> Citizenship (naturalization) applications are now accepted ... beginning start of March 2022 as per Government gazette 45961 dated 25 Feb 2022.
> 
> For those who already have their 'Proof of PR' out, you can go ahead and apply for citizenship.


This is super helpful, thank you.

I have just applied for the Proof of PRP at VFS last week so will gladly come back with an update when ready I dont expect it in less than 12 months


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

HB in Jozi said:


> Citizenship (naturalization) applications are now accepted ... beginning start of March 2022 as per Government gazette 45961 dated 25 Feb 2022.
> 
> For those who already have their 'Proof of PR' out, you can go ahead and apply for citizenship.


I have just received my Proof of PR through VFS. It took me 4 months to get it. I would like to know what is the next step especially when it comes to the language test.


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

K


HB in Jozi said:


> Citizenship (naturalization) applications are now accepted ... beginning start of March 2022 as per Government gazette 45961 dated 25 Feb 2022.
> 
> For those who already have their 'Proof of PR' out, you can go ahead and apply for citizenship.


Can i use any DHA office to submit my application.


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Can i use any DHA office to submit my application.
[/QUOTE]

I think application for citizenship is only done at DHA.

I would like to know how you were able to apply for the Proof of PRP through VFS and how much was it. 

It would be nice to have someone share their experiences through this process. I will be starting with the PR verification process in few months time.

Thanks


----------



## Thabani2005Zim (10 mo ago)

M


Pontius said:


> Can i use any DHA office to submit my application.


I think application for citizenship is only done at DHA.

I would like to know how you were able to apply for the Proof of PRP through VFS and how much was it.

It would be nice to have someone share their experiences through this process. I will be starting with the PR verification process in few months time.

Thanks
[/QUOTE]

I used VFS. Total cost is R1450. General i can say it is a simple process. All you need to do is to first apply online and then make a booking. You just submit the documents listed on the VFS website.


----------



## Pontius (Oct 3, 2018)

Thabani2005Zim said:


> I think application for citizenship is only done at DHA.
> 
> I would like to know how you were able to apply for the Proof of PRP through VFS and how much was it.
> 
> ...


I used VFS. Total cost is R1450. General i can say it is a simple process. All you need to do is to first apply online and then make a booking. You just submit the documents listed on the VFS website.
[/QUOTE]


Thabani2005Zim said:


> I have just received my Proof of PR through VFS. It took me 4 months to get it. I would like to know what is the next step especially when it comes to the language test.


Thank you for your response. 

I have 2 questions 
1) How long is the prp verification valid for?
2) What document did you need to submit regarding the proof of language?

Regards


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi

No need for English proficience test like that of British council for people who intend to go and study abroad. 

Speaking from experience ... after talking to someone who applied for citizenship in 2019. In the English proficience test you would be tested on 4 things: Speaking, Writing, Reading & Listening. 

So at the time of filling in the form for Citizenship, you're already tested for 'Writing'. Then you speak to the DHA official and hence you're tested for 'Speaking'. You listen before you answer the questions and thus you're tested for 'Listening'. Lastly you read the questions on the form before you answer. Thus you're tested for 'Reading'.

In short, your proficiency is tested at that application moment.


----------

